# Puppy teething and bad breath



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi guys I was wondering if you could help me? Recently Charlie's breath has started to smell, we've recently changed him to eden food but I can't imagine that would cause it. He's 5 months and has most of his adult front teeth but has started to loose back ones and I can see new ones growing. 

He's really bad about letting me near his mouth, he twists and turns making it hard to get a proper look. I give him plenty if chews but it's still a bit pongy. Is this associated with teething or should I take a trip to the vets?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

When my pup lost her baby teeth she would breath very heavy, in fact almost snort some days, as her sinus cavities must have been so swollen. This was especially noticeable when the upper adult teeth came through. I wonder if your pup has a sinus infection with the nasal membranes swelling? Is there any nasal discharge? If there is then it night be an infection which will display as bad breath. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie had really,really bad breath when she was teething.It smelt fishy!! All of us backed away from the Malie kisses ) After the teething had stopped her breath went back to normal.Although tonight she has really fishy breath,but that's because she has just eaten a whole tin of mackerel 
XClare


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Try checking his mouth when he is sleeping, it's always the best time to start touching your puppy and makes them wriggle less when they are awake. 

Give home a damp tea towel that you have tied a knot in and frozen. It will help with the teething

The puppy breath changes over time, I would worry too much about it. .


----------

